# Ref; Price Alert- New York Strip! Piggly Wiggly



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

So maybe this isn't how it is for all Piggly Wigglies..but mine has their flyer out and it has Diamond <Presumably a company> Boneless New York Strip Steak for 3.84 a pound!

https://www.shopthepig.com/flyers#/80703/print

This is a link to mine's flyer. 

Was gonna do ribs or some thing Saturday for my buddy, coming over to look over my PC and see what needs to be fixed and upgraded for me, so I figured I'd make some BBQ but..steaks win. Boy do they win at that price!


----------



## mike243 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dont think wd have any around here but thanks,found a couple of briskets at Kroger last nite for cheap 17.56 pounds for $34 grabbed it and ran lol


----------



## fivetricks (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow, if I saw 3.84/lb I'd buy the entire strip.

I have. But for more than that price. Just watch out they're not selling you a lower quality meat.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Wow, if I saw 3.84/lb I'd buy the entire strip.
> 
> I have. But for more than that price. Just watch out they're not selling you a lower quality meat.


I can honestly say I've never gotten bad meat at Piggly Wiggly. Always quality stuff. It might be like from mexico, who knows. Alot of times I get their ribeye and it's a product of Mexico. 

Mexico produces alot of beef and I honestly haven't found beef as good in the price range.


----------

